# Laser engraver



## Az Turnings (Mar 31, 2017)

so I am wanting to get a simple cheap desktop laser engraver. I have heard some of the China ones are nightmares but then some are amazing for the cost. Do any of you guys have one and would like to share your opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2017)

@duncsuss - Didn't you buy one of the little ones?

I can't speak to the little ones, Mine is a Full Spectrum 45W engraver. I love it but about 4k or so to buy.


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone have this guy?


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought this one: LINK

I don't use it much, but it seems fine. I plan to make a small jig that will allow me to put a turned pen blank on a mandrel and have it rotate the blank instead of moving it front/back.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 31, 2017)

I have one of the China ones and I've never used it because the software was so ridden with malware that my computer wouldn't install it.

I am in the process of reworking it to work with with a Raspberry Pi but that project is on the back burner at the moment as I have too many other things that *need* to get done to get the shop back in full working order after the move.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 2, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Anyone have this guy?
> 
> View attachment 125521




I have a super carver bought from a warehouse in the states but it is from China. It works fine but engraving area is small maybe 1 1/2" square or so but it is not no $4000 machine. I had a neje simalar to what Duncan has but mine was compatible with Apple and wireless but there is a long story to that one. I ordered from GearBest and there was the option to pay a little more and receive kwiker shipping so I did. Couple weeks went buy and I thing from them but that is was being processed, they do this stupid thing called tickets and on and on. So I did a ticket then they replied they kwiker shipping was not available. Then I received tracking number but had to make it a point to them to receive my extra shipping charge back, finally they did. In constant contact back and forth with this ticket thing as the tracking wasn't giving much info as if it wasn't moving which they shipped through Netherlands post. Finally received it 5 or 6 weeks after I ordered. Needed it right away for a project, so the day I received it plugged it in, set up was simple, and put it to work. All was going well when it said the battery was dead which made no sense as I had it all plugged in as it should be. I move the cord and then it would start to work again as if the plug was loose, wiggle the plug, the plug in within the machaine broke off, and this is day one about an hour into using it. Very cheaply made. So I go to file a DOA as they call it with one of there ticket things and wouldn't you know it, they are on Chinese holiday. Very pissed at this point after waiting all this time. So filed a charge back with Discover through PayPal which is how I paid. About a month later had to talk to PayPal, if that is what you want to call it, as I only speak English and this joker was obviously not from this country. Thought it was settled but then Discover favored on GearBest behalf because I didn't return it, but GearBest never got back to me on the Dead on Arrival(DOA). So I had to get a hold of them with another ticket. They would not do business with me because I did a charge back which I told them that it was found in there favor, anywase, on and on week after week with responses by ticket. They wanted me to ship back. China which would cost $65. There DOA warranty says they pay return shipping but they refused. Then after numerous response for another week they said that I could ship to their warehouse in the US, but still refused to pay return shipping. Then another week or so and said if I would ship and send them the tracking # they would do what there warranty says and pay return shipping within 7-10 business days. I purchase this back in January and here it is the 2nd of April, there 10 says is about up, so we'll see. Sorry for the Rant but, unless you have no other life to live or anything other to do with your time. DO NOT BUY from GEARBEST

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

